# Jumping a red light



## woodlands

Hi,
When do you know whether you have been caught or not. Do they inform you by text message or we need to check online. Where could we check? And after how many days one can be sure they got away?
Yep did it inadvertently today, cinema parking (Dubai Mall) exit next to Address Hotel traffic light ..though don't recall a flash...fingers crossed.


----------



## Maz25

If you have registered for the RTA's 'text notification service', you will therefore get a text each time you incur a fine.
Otherwise, give it a few days (3+ days) and check on the Dubai Police website.

As far as I am aware, the cameras that catch you jumping red lights do not actually flash and they are not necessarily present at each and every traffic light.


----------



## Fatenhappy

woodlands said:


> Hi,
> When do you know whether you have been caught or not. Do they inform you by text message or we need to check online. Where could we check? And after how many days one can be sure they got away?
> Yep did it inadvertently today, cinema parking (Dubai Mall) exit next to Address Hotel traffic light ..though don't recall a flash...fingers crossed.


You can simply go onto the Dubai Police web site and check for your outstanding fines ....

All you need is your car rego number and your traffic file number (the later is found on the rego card for the vehicle) .... you can even have the pleasure of paying for it by Dubai City's Epay system once you have registered with them .... :clap2:

Oh and don't forget you will also get a 10 Dirham knowledge tax that goes along with the whole process .... got to love that ..... I guess now you know about your offence, you have knowledge of the incident or what ever ..... Only in Dubai would any one ever think of a new angle to rip you off like that ! ....


----------



## Maz25

Fatenhappy said:


> All you need is your car rego number and your traffic file number (the later is found on the rego card for the vehicle) .... you can even have the pleasure of paying for it by Dubai City's Epay system once you have registered with them .... :clap2:


If he has indeed been caught jumping the light, that option will not be available for the simple reason that whenever there are black points involved (in this case 8 black points) & the vehicle is to be impounded (yes, the vehicle will be impounded for 15 days!!), the driver is required to present himself in person with the offending vehicle. You can only pay online for 'simple' traffic offences like speeding (within reason), etc.


----------



## wandabug

my car was impounded for jumping a red light, i think i had the option to pay extra not to have it impounded (it was a long time ago) but i was going on holiday anyway so i let them impound it while i was away. Otherwise you will have to hire a car.


----------



## ccr

wandabug said:


> my car was impounded for jumping a red light, i think i had the option to pay extra not to have it impounded (it was a long time ago) ...


I was told getting caught jumping red light first time results in points + fine + 15-day impound, with option to pay (750? AED) to avoid impound.

Caught second time, higher point + higher fine + 30-day impound.

Don't know about third time...


----------



## Helios

It takes usually up to one week for the fine to be entered in the information system, just keep on checking on Dubai police website.
If there was no radar in the intersection where you jumped the red light and no police around, it should be fine.


----------



## XyZ

*questions regarding jumping red light in uae*

is there a grace period to settle the jumping red light penalty? Does the driver or the car owner gets the black point? it was a friend who was driving my car.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Look on the Dubai traffic website. They list the blackpoints for each offense. If the person who is responsible will go down and take responsibility for the ticket, then they can then be responsible for fees and get the points. If they dont, it is all on the owner of the car.


----------



## zin

Mate of mine got caught jumping a red light, didn't show up for 2 weeks on the website. You have to pay 100 dirhams per day since you got caught. He didn't see the fine for 13-14 days so had to pay the fine (750 dirhams) + 1300-1400 dirhams not to have the car impounded.

I got caught by one of those big temporary flash cameras by the side of the road a month ago for speeding and it still hasn't shown up. I can assume they ran out of film or expect it to show up in another month's time.


----------



## indoMLA

/START RANT/

This is all just retarded. Impound your car for jumping a red light, but pay simple fines for speeding? What kind of sense does that make? Can the government and the police get any lazier in this country? I mean for the most part cameras are used to do the police work and the government requires the driver to do their work in registering with them to get notifications about penalties and fines. 

You would think that since Dubai is treading on bankruptcy they have (would) look to fines/fees as a way to collect money. Usually, when you are motivated to collect the fees and fines from people you go out and get the money instead of waiting for it to come to you. 

Not really fair that you get caught for error and then if you don't know about it, you incur more fines. If the police were out and did their job you would see them out on the roads and intersections issuing tickets to people (and in some instances you do see this, but the cops are simply taking down license plate numbers to blame something else on you at a later date). It would help if the system here actually worked like we expect it to work in that if we commit an offense, we would not only be notified of it in a timely manner, but the information surrounding the crime would be correct (i.e. the camera time being off, the dates incorrect, the place of the infracture, etc.). Fix the system. 

And how lazy is it that that the owner has to register with the RTA to get the notifications. What and why are they collecting registration fees for? They have all that information on file when you get a license and register a car and yet the owner has to make the government's job easier. If you know a vehicle committed an error, go and get your fine, don't wait around like a moron for him to come to you... wth?

I guess government is lazy wherever you go....

/END RANT/


----------



## XyZ

Thank you all!


----------

